# Problème périphérique entrée audio



## ScubaARM (16 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,
Lorsque je branche mon câble relié à ma guitare électrique dans le port unique entrée sortie de mon mac je me rends dans préférences système, son et entrée et malheureusement le menu ne me propose rien d'autre que micro interne intégré alors que normalement le mac devrait détecter la nouvelle entrée et me la proposer dans le menu ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Je n'arrive pas à faire détecter mon entrée câble pour l'utiliser, avez vous une idée de ce qui se passe et comment y remédier ?

Merci par avance,

NB: j'ai posté hier soir ma mésaventure dans le forum ici : http://forums.macg.co/musique/garageband-source-d-entree-1234768.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

Question : ton Mac, c'est quel modèle exactement ? Parce que ton profil indique un iMac, or il n'a jamais existé d'iMac équipé d'une entrée micro, les derniers modèles sont dépourvus d'entrée audio, et les précédents (jusqu'au "Bondi Blue" originel) ne sont équipés que d'entrées ligne (environ 20 à 25 fois moins sensibles qu'une entrée Micro, ces entrées sont faites pour recevoir un signal d'un niveau correspondant à une sortie de pré-ampli).

En ce qui me concerne, lorsque je branche ma guitare sur mon Mac, je le fais via mon iMic (de Griffin), interface audio/USB, dont l'entrée peut, elle, être basculée entre les niveaux "micro" et "ligne".


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Février 2014)

Je n'ai effectivement pas d'entrée micro mais casque uniquement sur mon imac. J'utilise un adaptateur jack pour mon câble de guitare et me branche au mac, ensuite je fais la procédure comme indiqué dans mon message d'origine mais je ne vois rien de détecter dans son/entrée à par la ligne micro interne intégré dans la liste.

Je comprends que toi tu utilise un autre adaptateur (imic) pour te brancher en usb sur l'imac et c'est comme cela que tu peux opérer.

Pourquoi cela ne marche pas avec mon adaptateur jack ?! ta solution est elle la seule pour que cela marche ?

Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour tes infos.

Au fait, tu as quoi comme gratte ? moi j'ai une Fernandes Ravelle elite de 2005 avec micro EMG, ça rongfle pas mal


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pourquoi cela ne marche pas avec mon adaptateur jack ?! ta solution est elle la seule pour que cela marche ?



Nan, tu peux aussi utiliser un PowerBook G3 (du Wallstreet au Pismo, en passant par le Lombard), leur carte son s'adaptait automatiquement au niveau du signal en entrée entre 8-10 mV et 100 mV. Pour le Micro, c'était un peu limite, mais ça allait. 

Cela dit, dans ton cas, il y a deux questions à te poser :

1) Pourquoi ça n'est pas détecté,

2) Pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas.

À la première je répondrais (simple hypothèse) que c'est parce que ta prise casque est active en sortie, donc si c'est bien une prise mixte, il doit y avoir une bascule E/S (logicielle, j'imagine) quelque part, et que pour voir ta guitare, il doit falloir aller dans les périphs de sortie et non d'entrée tant que tu n'as pas actionné cette bascule.

À la seconde (si tu parviens à faire reconnaitre ta guitare en entrée), je dirais que ça tient à l'explication que je t'ai donné plus haut (sensibilité).

Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour tes infos.



ScubaARM a dit:


> Au fait, tu as quoi comme gratte ? moi j'ai une Fernandes Ravelle elite de 2005 avec micro EMG, ça rongfle pas mal



Celle que tu vois dans ma signature, c'est une Melody, un luthier italien semi artisanal qui &#339;uvrait dans les années 60 et au début des 70 (je l'ai achetée en juin 1970), puis, lorsqu'en 1971, j'ai constaté qu'il en avait sorti une petite série du même modèle, mais électrique, j'ai décidé de l'électrifier moi même, d'abord avec deux micros "merdiques" (pas beaucoup de sous) et un vibrato à main, puis, avec une paire de humbuckers splitables Dimarzio (les "zèbres" sur la photo). J'avais aussi une strate "bitza" (manche de Squier japonaise, micros de strat US dont un humbucker en position bridge, et caisse de Fender mexicaine &#8230; Un vrai puzzle ), mais je l'ai donnée à mon fils, avec une Martin D35 (folk acoustique de 1973). La melody, je la garde, c'était ma première guitare (elle m'avait coûté un bras en 1970, un mois et demi de salaire &#8230; en acoustique), et depuis, je m'y suis très attaché &#8230; ça fera partie de sa part d'héritage :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Février 2014)

Wouha la classe la guitare et quelle histoire !!! de l'authentique !!

Bon pour mon problème rien à faire, j'ai même été dans application / utilitaire / configuration audio et midi mais ma guitare ne remonte pas, je reste avec en entrée Source : micro intégré et en sortie Sortie intégrée : écouteurs. Visiblement aucun moyen n'est proposé pour changer quoi que se soit à part le format, la source elle n'est pas modifiable. J'ai essayé de créer un nouveau périphérique (agrégé) mais sans succès.

Enfin dans garageband préférence audio midi, aucune entrée MIDI n'est détectée donc tu as sûrement raison, mon jack n'est pas assez sensible pour qu'il soit détecter par l'imac en tant qu'entrée MIDI.

Je vais alors investir dans l'imic...

@+ et merci encore pour tes explications.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2014)

ScubaARM a dit:


> @+ et merci encore pour tes explications.


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Février 2014)

Bon, j'ai été hier soir chez Apple Store à la Défense, un "technicien" joueur de guitare (j'en ai trouvé un) m'a bien confirmé qu'il n'est pas possible de commuter sur les nouveaux mac entre sortie et entrée dès lors que la prise audio est utilisée avec un mini jack. Cette prise sert uniquement et exclusivement qu'à une sortie pour casque.

J'ai donc commandé un imic dont il m'a confirmé la bonne qualité.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2014)

ScubaARM a dit:


> J'ai donc commandé un imic dont il m'a confirmé la bonne qualité.



Ah ça, j'aurais pu te le confirmer, du moins si l'iMic 2 vaut le premier opus, parce que le mien (un iMic 1, donc), ça va faire 11 ans que je m'en sers en juin prochain (mis en service en juin 2003, sur mon premier iMac G4), et il n'a pas encore émis le moindre hoquet 



Ah si, une chose à savoir : s'il peut être connecté à un hub USB lorsqu'on l'utilise en sortie, par contre, employé en entrée, que ce soit en position "ligne" ou "micro", faut le connecter directement au Mac si tu ne veux pas avoir de "micro-coupures" d'enregistrement.


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Février 2014)

Cool, Imic reçu et installé en quelques secondes, réglages effectués dans préférences systèmes son et garage band préférence MIDI. C'est vraiment sympa mais j'ai du souffle lorsque je ne joue pas, il va falloir que je peaufine les réglages.


----------



## Karmalolo (21 Février 2014)

Guitare active?


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Février 2014)

yeap, deux gros EMG ... ça dépouille mais ça fait souffler aussi


----------

